# EHIC Cover



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi just a quicky.

I am aware thanks to the excellent info of this forum that the EHIC cover ends after 90 days AND that you also need proper travel/ private cover in addition, but I was just wondering what exactly the EHIC itself covers. Ambulance service for example?

Thanks


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Take a look here;-

Apply for a free EHIC card - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that Larry, though still cannot find confirmation of exactly how long it lasts or exactly what's covered. More research needed!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi just a quicky.
> 
> I am aware thanks to the excellent info of this forum that the EHIC cover ends after 90 days AND that you also need proper travel/ private cover in addition, but I was just wondering what exactly the EHIC itself covers. Ambulance service for example?
> 
> Thanks


it isn't _exactly_ that the EHIC cover ends after 90 days - more that it's for holidays & as far as Spain is concerned after 90 days you are resident



an ambulance should always attend, though it's possible that you could be sent a bill, and also in many areas there is no longer 24 hour state ambulance cover & a private or Red Cross service takes over


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that Larry, though still cannot find confirmation of exactly how long it lasts or exactly what's covered. More research needed!!!!!


How about here, there is a telephone number where you should be able to get the info too.

Cover your healthcare abroad - The NHS in England - NHS Choices


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that Larry, though still cannot find confirmation of exactly how long it lasts or exactly what's covered. More research needed!!!!!


emergency & essential care is covered - basically they get you well enough to travel home


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you all for rapid replies.

Bottom line is get good trav insurance as main cover and EHIC is back up. My infamous 4/5 month proposed stay does seem to knock me out of EHIC cover. Thanks again folks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi just a quicky.
> 
> I am aware thanks to the excellent info of this forum that the EHIC cover ends after 90 days AND that you also need proper travel/ private cover in addition, but I was just wondering what exactly the EHIC itself covers. Ambulance service for example?
> 
> Thanks


This will probably tell you what's what and if not there's an email for enquiries
Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thank you all for rapid replies.
> 
> Bottom line is get good trav insurance as main cover and EHIC is back up. My infamous 4/5 month proposed stay does seem to knock me out of EHIC cover. Thanks again folks


Travel ins is no good for a 4/5 month stay, you will need health ins.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well technically yes as per the residency bit, but long stay private ins will surely pay out as that's what its for - long stay in Spain

Have used long stay trav ins all over the globe. The ins co. are not intrested in town hall regs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well technically yes as per the residency bit, but long stay private ins will surely pay out as that's what its for - long stay in Spain
> 
> Have used long stay trav ins all over the globe. The ins co. are not intrested in town hall regs


it's the government regs they might care about......


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not according to the ins company. Full cover between two dates, as long as

1 no pre existing conditions

2 flights bought for both ways before travel

Other than that there is no issue about being covered by the Long Stay Ins ( not EHIC)


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

EHIC is, as you said, for temporary stays only. Since the costs will be carried by your statutory health insurance in your home country - in oyur case by the NHS -, your costs will be covered to the same extent as would be the case in the UK. At the same time, you have the right to be treated by Spanish doctors and hospitals as a Spaniard would. And you should be aware that EHIC covers neither private healthcare nor planned treatment. More details can be found here: Your Europe- Health cover for temporary stays.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that Larry, though still cannot find confirmation of exactly how long it lasts or exactly what's covered. More research needed!!!!!


Just found this, may be helpful. (sorry but the spacing was distorted, I have corrected some of it) 

( https://www.uclh.nhs.uk/PandV/PIL/Patient information leaflets/Health Advice for Travellers.pdf )

_Spain (including the Canary and Balearic Islands)

Where to get information

Health Service Offices of the autonomous regions (Servicio Regional de Salud).

What treatment is covered and what willI be charged for?

Doctors and dentists: make sure the practitioner you see works within the Spanish state health service. In some parts of the country, particularly the outlying islands, you may have to travel some distance to attend a state surgery (consultorio), health centre (centro sanitario) or hospital clinic (ambulatorio)

If you need to call out a doctor in an emergency, make it clear
that you have an EHIC and that you want to be treated under
the EU arrangements. Whenever you need treatment, show
your EHIC. Dental treatment is not generally provided under
the state system, and the costs will not be reimbursed

Note: in Spain, doctors, health centres and hospitals have
separate surgery times for private patients and those treated under the state health service. If you are asked to pay, you are not being treated under the Spanish health service and your EHIC will not be accepted.

Prescriptions: medicines prescribed by health service
practitioners can be obtained from any pharmacy (farmacia).
You will have to pay up to 40 per cent of the cost unless you
are a UK or other EEA pensioner, in which case the medicines
will be free of charge. You must show proof that you are a
state pensioner, otherwise you will be charged 40 per cent of
the cost, which you can claim back on your return to the UK.
If a hospital says you need medicines after you are discharged,
you must take the medical report to a GP, who will give you a prescription.


Hospital treatment: a doctor will usually arrange any hospital
treatment you may need. In an emergency, you can only get
free treatment in a public ward at a public hospital. You must
show your EHIC; if not, you will be charged as a private
patient and will not get your money back.
Warning: under the strict terms of the Spanish health service,
there are no refunds for private healthcare charges. Make sure
you have private medical insurance in case you are treated in
an emergency in a private hospital.
Important: doctors in the emergency departments of state
health service hospitals will prescribe medicines on the
appropriate medical report, but do not issue official
prescriptions. You must take the report to a primary care
doctor who will issue the official prescription_


----------

